# 1998 1999 Gary Ellis GT Team XL  Speed Series Randy Stumpfhauser Huffy Enigma Ad



## stingrayjoe (Nov 19, 2021)

This was hanging in the second floor of my garage when I bought the place in 1999.
Contact me direct in a PM if you are interested. I will post on F/S Forum here.


----------

